# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Κατιφές

## dikai

Πως θα μπορούσα να αξιοποιήσω τους κατιφέδες για τα Μαυροκόκκινα που έχω;
[IMG]     [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

οι κατηφεδες σου στα πεταλα τους (ισως και στον σπορο , αλλα δεν εχω επισημα στοιχεια ) οι πορτοκαλι αποχρωσης εχουν και ζεαξανθινη και λουτεινη 


Συμφωνα με  ερευνες πανω σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα , αυτα εχουν την ιδιοτητα και τα δυο αυτα καροτενοειδη , να τα αποδιδουν σε κοκκινο χρωμα στο φτερωμα τους 

http://biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/e...27532.full.pdf

http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2015/09/24/027532



Μπορεις να δωσεις ειτε τον ανθο φρεσκο οπως ειναι , αν δεις οτι τρωνε πεταλα και σπορο ή σε αποξηραμενη μορφη τα πεταλα τριμμενα σε αυγοτροφη ή να κανεις εκχυλισμα τους σε γλυκερινη , το οποιο μπορεις να προσθετεις ειτε στην αυγοτροφη ειτε στο νερο τους 

Εκτροφεις καρδερινας αλλα και καναρινιων σε Ελλαδα και εξωτερικο κανουν τετοια εφαρμογη των ανθων του κατηφε

----------


## Soulaki

Ομορφα φυτά, και όμορφο πουλακια, να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη δωσε αφοβα..τα δικα μου τρωνε πολυ πιο ευκολα το φρεσκο μπουμπουκι... το αποξηραμενο δεν εχει τοσο καλη αποδοχη απο ολα..

----------


## stefos

> Δημητρη δωσε αφοβα..τα δικα μου τρωνε πολυ πιο ευκολα το φρεσκο μπουμπουκι... το αποξηραμενο δεν εχει τοσο καλη αποδοχη απο ολα..


Τασο το ξεπλενεις καθόλου πριν το δώσεις στα πουλιά????

Παρεμπιπτόντως σε όσα ανθωπολεια ρωτησα ακόμα δεν έχουν παραλαβη φετινό κατιφε .......... 

Ρε τι τραβαμε οι καρδεροχτυπημενοι χαχαχα

----------


## xrisam

Τέλεια!!! Και τα πουλάκια και τα λουλούδια!!

----------


## jk21

> Παρεμπιπτόντως σε όσα ανθωπολεια ρωτησα ακόμα δεν έχουν παραλαβη φετινό κατιφε ..........


οσο σπορο θες ειχα , αν μου λεγες να σου φερω στα γενεθλια  ...

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασο το ξεπλενεις καθόλου πριν το δώσεις στα πουλιά????
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως σε όσα ανθωπολεια ρωτησα ακόμα δεν έχουν παραλαβη φετινό κατιφε .......... 
> 
> Ρε τι τραβαμε οι καρδεροχτυπημενοι χαχαχα


Οχι τον δίνω κατευθείαν.. είναι πεντακάθαρος. Φέτος βρήκα και κίτρινο σπόρο γιατί μέχρι τώρα είχα μόνο κόκκινο και πορτοκάλι..οποτε για του χρόνου είμαστε κομπλέ..χαχαχα 
Δεν έβρισκα και εγώ, αλλά πέρσι σε βόλτα που έκανα σε μεγάλη αλυσίδα πολυκαταστήματων είχε σπόρο για κατηφε και καλεντουλα και σωθηκα... Τον έσπειρα ετσι όπως ήθελα και είχα την κατάλληλη στιγμή..

----------


## stefos

> οσο σπορο θες ειχα , αν μου λεγες να σου φερω στα γενεθλια  ...


Αμαν ! Δεν πηγε καθολου το μυαλο μου.

Στην επομενη συναντηση .............


Τον σπερνεις συγκεκριμενη εποχη???

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ειναι σε προστατευεμενο σχετικα χωρο , θελει οταν ζεστανει ο καιρος , να ερθει ο Μαρτης τουλαχιστον .Σε θερμοκηπιο ή σε ημιυπαιθριο φωτεινο χωρο και νωριτερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο κατιφές είναι πολύ εύκολο φυτό να φυτρώσει αλλά και να αναπτυχθεί. Ακόμη και στη γη, όπου πολλές φορές φυτρώνει και μόνος του χωρίς να ρίξουμε σπόρια, από σπόρια περυσινών φυτών. Ωστόσο, ο σίγουρος τρόπος είναι αυτός που περιέγραψε ο Δημήτρης.

----------

